# Can i add sand in my running 75g tropheus tank?



## whocares1980 (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi guys,

Can i add sand in my running 75g tropheus tank? 
i washed it well will wash for a few days and then if i add will the fish or beneficial bacteria be effected?

Do i have to syphone the old sand properly which was not very fine n black crushed marble type or just overlap with new sand?

thanks


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

As long as you're not removing sand I don't see any downside to adding washed sand. If the new sand is a different color than the old sand, eventually they will mix together.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

GTZ said:


> As long as you're not removing sand I don't see any downside to adding washed sand. If the new sand is a different color than the old sand, eventually they will mix together.


+1 i would also recommend shutting down your filters while u are adding the sand. i would leave them off for a half hour to eliminate sucking any sand into the filter impellers.


----------



## whocares1980 (Sep 14, 2014)

thanks Guys its done i kept the filters off and washed the sand like about a 100 times so no milky look


----------

